# الحوت الأخضر / الطازج



## jawad-dawdi

*وجدت هذا في أحد المنتديات

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله** .. الحوت والسمك** .. اولا .. الحوت هو كاين بحري من الثديات له جميع الخصايص التي لدي الثديات من ريه وتنفس وهو يتكاثر عن طريق الحمل والولاده ويرضع صغاره** .. اما السمك **.. فهو كاين  يتنفس عن طريق الخياشيم يتكاثر بالبيض تابع لجنس الاسماك ويتكون من عدة فصايل **.. ثانيا** .. الحوت هو اللفظ لكبار السن لجميع انواع السمك حيث انه في المضي ينقسم الحوت الي قسمين** .. الحوت الاخضر(الطازج) ولا يتوفر الي في السواحل كجده وينبع الخ من المدن الساحليه** .. الحوت الناشف وهو عدة انواع .. **اما عن طريق ان يتم قليه نصف استوي** .. او تجفيفه بالملح **.. او الحفظ با الملح وذلك لعدم توفر الثلج في الماضي** .. والمستفيدين منه اهل المدن الداخليه

ما أثار انتباهي فيه هو ما لوّنته بالأحمر .. الحوت الأخضر (الطازج) .. الكاتب غالبا من السعودية .. هل يقال للطازج في السعودية أخضر؟ .. نحن في المغرب نقول عن الشيء النيّء : اخضر .. وهي بالمناسبة عربية فصيحة
*​


----------

